# Hematospermia



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Has anyone had this before, and is it a big deal? Will it go away naturally? From what I've read it doesn't seem like its too harmful. I'd like to avoid the doctors because I'm not insured at the moment. I would also rather not talk to my mom about this even though she's a nurse, it's a bit awkward. 

If anyone knows anything about this please do share. Thanks.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Very important to see a doctor. I mean a _real_ doctor, not a psychiatrist.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah that's not good man.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

Had to look that one up .... Should probably see a doctor.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, I've read that it goes away and could be from something physical but I've also had sharp pain as a result of something that was swollen. I think it was a gland or duct of some sort. The swelling went down on its own as did the pain but now I have this problem. 

Regularly I would go to the doctor, but if its not very serious in trying to avoid it because I don't have insurance until I start school again in August.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Cam1 said:


> Yeah, I've read that it goes away and could be from something physical but I've also had sharp pain as a result of something that was swollen. I think it was a gland or duct of some sort. The swelling went down on its own as did the pain but now I have this problem.
> 
> Regularly I would go to the doctor, but if its not very serious in trying to avoid it because I don't have insurance until I start school again in August.


Are you sure? Most schools enable coverage all year round.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

holy ****, i almost fainted when i looked it up


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/blood-in-semen/MY01214


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Doctor, asap.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sacrieur said:


> Are you sure? Most schools enable coverage all year round.


Hmm, I'll have to look into this, thanks. I was enrolled in the fall, took the spring off, and am now transferring but I paid for the insurance in the fall so I would hope I'm still covered.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Did you check for cuts or bruises in the area?
Is there blood in the urine?


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------

